# are these Books Good For The Ibew Aptitude Test



## kingtuteru (Jan 13, 2017)

basic math and pre algebra for dumies and cast test prep.

thanks much


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Practice the basic math so you can do it fast. Don't want to waste too 
much time doing something easy like adding a column of numbers. Getting
the easy stuff done quickly and accurately will leave more time to think 
about other questions. 
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

local 11 test has 3 parts. They are math, reading comprehension and mechanical aptitude.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

It all comes down to knowing it or not. I've done the test couple times before i got in IBEW 353 and it's 80% mechanical questions. I'd say about 5% is math and 3% is grammar. I think it's 120 questions and 2 hours to do it all.


----------

